# January Giveaway for TPU Crunchers and Folders (Never Settle Bundle)



## Norton (Jan 21, 2013)

January 2013 Giveaway for TPU Crunchers and Folders

Win the Never Settle Bundle

I was given a mission from one of the veteran members of the TPU crunching and folding teams.

KieX has asked me to......

GIVEAWAY THE AMD NEVER SETTLE BUNDLE 

THIS ONE:





*MOH Warfighter is a 20% off coupon
An awesome gift from an awesome Team member ---

Terms and Conditions:
- must be a TPU cruncher or folder
- must be active at the time of the drawing*
* i.e. listed as a member on the FreeDC stats list and turned in at least one point on the date of the drawing
- entrants with a cruncher or folder badge automatically receive 2 entries
- winners will be selected through the random.org system

How to enter:
- Post in this thread and include one or both of the following statement(s)
"I am a TPU Cruncher"

AND/OR

"I am a TPU Folder"

- You may also include an explanation of why you crunch or fold in your post if you like.... that is entirely up to you.

This giveaway will close at 8pm (Eastern time) on Friday January 25th so you can enjoy your new games this weekend.


The list is set- drawing to commence in 15 minutes (keep an eye on this post or the 1st post)

Stats: 
number of entrants- 18
number of entries*-  33
*remember- crunchers/folders earning and displaying their badges get 2 entries 

*Thanks again to KieX for donating such a great item!* --

*AND THE WINNER IS:*

mx500torid 

Stand by for a PM with your redemption info


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2013)

I am a TPU Cruncher

F*ck Cancer.

I like how this looks to be the start of a monthly series. Excellent.

Please do not enter me for the drawing.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2013)

Argh! I am a TPU Cruncherrr! 
I fold because i like the idea of my PC doing work for a change
Good luck all, Thanks KieX and Norton


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm a TPU cruncher, and a TPU folder. I do it because I have a hardware purchasing addiction and I need to do something beneficial with all the crap I buy besides looking at it. Plus, getting points for something on the internet usually means internet ego boost.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2013)

I am a long-time TPU Cruncher and former folder (I think it might have been under Hardware Analysis).

I crunch because it's an efficient use of spare clocks.  Every clock that is idle is a wasted clock.


Edit: I don't think I ever folded for TPU.  I discontinued F@H when I discovered Stanford was driven by results and not accuracy (the transition to GPUs).  That disgusted me so I quit and never did again.  Berkley seems to have a whole lot more integrity than Stanford in that they keep GPU work separate from CPUs.  Berkley has also been slow to adapt GPUs to scientific workloads--as it should be.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm a TPU Cruncher...  I do it for cancer research,  tired of my family members getting it.
Edit:  I've also done over 17mil in folding.  I live at 2/3rds the poverty level in Canada..
and I really want to game online with fellow TPUers...  I just can't afford the darn games.


----------



## Feänor (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a TPU folder.

I work with breast cancer every day, and i just can't bear the fact there's sometimes women below 30 on our daily surgery schedule.

I would gladly do something else with my hands if this piece of s**t was once and for all beaten down. Until that day, i'll work to help diagnose it and fold to help research. Way better in my opinion to fold than to give money to any organisation. 

Here in canada, for every 1$ donated to those pink ribbon people, only 20 cents really gets to research. Keep that in mind before donating your hard earned money...


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a TPU Cruncher and also a TPU Folder.

Why am I contributing? First, cause I consider it as my little part of volunteering to the people, serving to the causes that help us to get improved, in all senses, with such a little effort to us  from my point of view, just making hardware to sweat. 

I could not do it just by myself, and neither none of us, since the one that gets 1 result per day till the one that's contributing with 1000000, all the work is important and meanful, from people to people. The way we are and behave in a network like this of "getting things solved" makes the better of distributed computing and takes the best part of us, the one that wants to help, which is the first and also the second reason to do it. Having the knowledge that you're actually helping someone is truly amazing, and it's better if you're surrounded by mates which are enjoying when doing the same as you.

That's why. 

There are also personal reasons, as many of you, but it's not necessary to be specific, best thing is we all are people.

Really I don't mind about the giveaway, I just found great the initiative to share why are we doing  this.

Keep up the good crunch and fold!


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 22, 2013)

I AM a TPU Folder!!! The reason I Fold is below.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a TPU Cruncher.

I crunch for the peace of mind knowing that my computer (and the one im building)  is doing something useful.  Im not personally affected (or anyone i know) by cancer or other life threatening illnesses , but am glad my PC is doing something to benefit research in those fields.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a TPU Cruncher. 

I crunch for a cure. I think everyone knows why I crunch, but for those who don't I've lost to many family members and friends to cancer.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a TPU Cruncher

I crunch because my mother is a breast cancer survivor and I joined up when the help conquer cancer challenge/contest ran, I also thought it was really cool that it was based out of Ontario Canada (My home province). I don't crunch as much as I would like to but when I do I let er rip!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I am a TPU Cruncher
> 
> F*ck Cancer.
> 
> ...



I am a cruncher and I really I mean really agree with dubs statement "F*ck Cancer"

I lost my mother to Thyroid Cancer in 94' 

Also I have someone close to me that was diagnosed with Pancreatic and Liver Cancer last year. They told him about 3 weeks ago they can't do anymore chemo as it isn't working. They guy was around 210 in weight, now he might be 110 if he is lucky. They also told him he has at the most 4 months left to live. I hope they are wrong.  

I have thought about cutting back on the crunching and go down to 1 rig and all that. He is the one that makes me want to crunch harder.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a TPU Cruncher!  (wihoo, I get to enter )
Honestly, I got into crunching during the HCC Contest late October, and it was mainly because there was a push to do so, in a good way.  There is good peer pressure, and that's what got me crunching.  Funnily, I always said I would slow down crunching after that initial contest, but it seems like the opposite happened.  

Kept up full force ever since (other than this past weekend), because it really started to mean something great.  You can't keep crunching unless you believe in what you're doing.

Thanks *Norton & KieX*, you know I'm a huge fan of giveaways, especially awesome ones with AAA titles


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a TPU Cruncher and a TPU Folder (well, at least until last night--working on getting that fixed ASAP).  I crunch and fold because I want to make the world a better place and solve the problems that face us.

EDIT:  Now a TPU Cruncher and a TPU Folder once more!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a TPU Cruncher

I stared because my friend (who hasn't on the forum for a while...) told me about it and we had a little competition to see who could get the most points between the two of us. Let's just say I beat him really quickly  I still crunch now because I leave a lot of my computers on a by accident so it might as well be doing something useful instead of sucking up power. It's also nice to know that I could have help find the cure to cancer or any of the other projects im working on.


----------



## Daimus (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a TPU Cruncher.

I believe that we can make the world a better place by using the computing capabilities of each of PC owners. I fundamentally believe that the people, united together, be able to do something that is not under the force a particular company or one state.
I can not be the entrant for reasons known Norton, but I wholeheartedly wish good luck to the other participants!

Thanks *KieX* for awesome prizes and *Norton* for organizing this giveaways and daily work for the good of the team!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2013)

theonedub said:


> F*ck Cancer.



I am a TPU Cruncher, and mainly for the same reason as Theonedub!! 

*Please DO NOT enter me for the drawing though. *


My hopes and prayers that all Cruncher's world wide can somehow help in the cure for the awful disease of cancer! It takes many many thousands of lives every year world wide and makes people suffer so badly. 

Crunch on my fellow TPU team mates and Cruncher's world wide!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a TPU Cruncher. Even thought I have struggled here lately with family emotions, I still keep PPD coming in under my name and to the great team of TPU! I cannot wait to see how good this team does in the new year!


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the interest in the giveaway and the inspirational messages! 

Other than crunching to help leave a better world for my younger sisters AND my niece (who is due in April) I will go with theonedub and stinger....

*F**k Cancer!!!*
Reminder- entry for this giveaway requires active membership as a TPU cruncher and/or folder 

*HINT-* TPU forum members not on the crunching/folding Teams have until this Friday to join and produce reported results (on FreeDC) in order to be elligible to post here and enter.... so there's still time*
* Any questions about joining can be posted on WCG or Folding Team threads or you can PM a current Team member.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Norton, you're a great inspiration and a fine leader to the WCG team!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a TPU Cruncher

FUCK CANCER (Dad,suvivor) DIABETES(Mom,surivor), ALZPHIMERS(Grandfather, he lived a long life) AND LUKEMIA (Uncle, surivivor, Dean Jones, friend, dead at 18). I don't need any more reasons DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## NHKS (Jan 23, 2013)

I am a CRUNCHER for TPU!

I started to crunch in honor and dedication to a person whom I miss every moment - my dear Mother.. sometimes I wish what happened last year was just a bad dream and not reality.. 

Thanks KieX and Norton, for the generous giveaway.. 
not entering the giveaway.. always appreciated all you crunchers..


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2013)

Reminder- the drawing is tomorrow night so get those entries in if you want a chance at some great games.


----------



## okidna (Jan 25, 2013)

I am TPU cruncher.

I started after one of my family member passed away because of breast cancer. She was so young (32) and passed away just one and a half year after she gave birth to her beautiful daughter. And she also left his 5 years old son.

It just so sad realizing the fact that my niece and nephew will grow up without her mother's love.

Hopefully my little contribution would help others who still fighting this disease everyday and anywhere in this world.

Thanks for Kiex for this amazing giveaway and for Norton for organizing this giveaway.

Oh, and also if allowed (I hope this won't be considered as a "giveaway-hijacking" ), I still have 3 DOTA2 invitation to be gifted, if you're interested feel free to PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2013)

"I am a TPU Cruncher"

...and I crunch and have folded (will join back soon) because I just feel better knowing I'm contributing to the cause.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2013)

A friendly bump for the final day of an awesome giveaway


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, man I'm excited!  I wasn't going to enter, but the chance to win FC3 is to much to resist... lol Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 25, 2013)

Almost shaking with excitement! i love you guys


----------



## Norton (Jan 25, 2013)

4 more hours to go- get your entries in if you want a chance at winning some great new games


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm really glad as Norton mentioned in a previous post for all these inspirational messages. They're a living proof of volunteering and i'm 100% sure that many ill people would get so happy reading this kind of messages, since the "polite" to the "rude" ones, they're all full of true. We are in the same fight .. but we prefer to crunch than to punch, how easy life will be if we all agreed in many aspects as with this one 

Keep up the good and useful distributed computing!


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2013)

The list is set- drawing to commence in approximately *0* minutes (keep an eye on this post or the 1st post)

Stats: 
number of entrants- 18
number of entries*-  33
*remember- crunchers/folders earning and displaying their badges get 2 entries 

*Thanks again to KieX for donating such a great item!* --

*AND THE WINNER IS:*

mx500torid  

Stand by for a PM with your redemption info


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> *AND THE WINNER IS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  winner
> ...



 My heart stopped.. I was like who is 8pm?... lol


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> *AND THE WINNER IS:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  winner
> ...



 sweaty palms for nothing. That wasn't nice


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol, the spoilered message is funnier every minute that passes 

Edit: Congrats to the winner and thanks to KieX for being that generous!! (Gallego tenías que ser! )


----------



## Norton (Jan 26, 2013)

OK no more fooling around- 

congrats to the giveaway winner


----------



## manofthem (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats mx500torid 

Thanks again to KeiX and Norton


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice job mx500torid!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats to the winner! Thanks to all involved and all crunchers and folders!

Quick question, sorry if its out of place, how does one put a cruncher badge on their posts?


----------



## okidna (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats to the winner!



ZakkWylde said:


> Congrats to the winner! Thanks to all involved and all crunchers and folders!
> 
> Quick question, sorry if its out of place, how does one put a cruncher badge on their posts?



Go to your user control panel, choose "Edit Options" on the left panel, scroll it all the way down until you find Folding or WCG Username, enter your username and save changes. Done


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats to the winner, I'm sure he will enjoy it  

Keep me in the loop for next month's giveaway, I know I have a key or two for games around here somewhere


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats mx500torid  

Hope you enjoy your games, I played FarCry 3 and it was an amazing game, even though I wasn't the most stealthiest person in the world.

Also a big thanks to KeiX and Norton for organizing yet another contest and donating the prize


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations--enjoy the new game mx500!


----------



## Daimus (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats to the winner


----------



## mx500torid (Jan 26, 2013)

WOW pretty nice. Thanks all!!!


----------



## KieX (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats mx500torid  Enjoy the prize, thanks for crunching 

And a BIG thank you to Norton for taking the time to make this happen (and all the many other things he does for the team).


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 3, 2013)

Norton is an inspiration to us all--I only hope that he will stay with us for years to come


----------



## Norton (Feb 3, 2013)

KieX said:


> Congrats mx500torid  Enjoy the prize, thanks for crunching
> 
> And a BIG thank you to Norton for taking the time to make this happen (and all the many other things he does for the team).





[Ion] said:


> Norton is an inspiration to us all--I only hope that he will stay with us for years to come



Just doing my part for the Team guys- I like to help


----------

